# Men C versus Men AC vaccine?



## Alison75 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi there,

I have a 14 month old and we moved to Dakar, Senegal when she was 14 weeks old.  I have been following the red book for immunisations as much as possible since we moved here but the only issue I am having is with the Men C vaccine.  She had here first Men C in the UK at 12 weeks.  She appears to have missed her second at 16 weeks since being here and should now be due her 3rd.  They only offer Men AC vaccine here and not just the straightforward Men C.

So my question is should she now have the Men AC?  At least it will be something?  Can it be taken after one dose of Men C that she has already had at 12 weeks?  The Children's Nurse on here suggested I ask you as she couldn't help, and the paediatrician here only knows about the Men AC vaccine which is the standard for W Africa.  So I am stuck!  

As per the system here she is also due to have her second Pentaxim (DtaP/IPV/Hib) but according to the Red Book she only needs Hib now, so I am not sure what I do there either.  I really want to get it right.

Many thanks for your time and I appreciate it is not a straightforward question.

Alison


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

According to the UK vaccine schedule at 12-13 months children should be offered a booster for Hib and Men C. Since 2013 there is no longer a requirement for the 4 month/16 week Men C booster.

I can't find this particular brand name for Men C injection (on internet search) that you have mentioned. I'm assuming though that it is the licensed vaccine used by the WHO program in West Africa. If this is the case then it would be suitable to use as a Men C booster.

If this is the only option for getting Hib vaccine then it would be preferrable to give along with another booster of the other vaccines.  It may negate the need for the pre-school booster at age 3-4 but you would need to check this with the paediatrician. Will you be out in Senegal for forseeable future or coming back to the UK before school? Local health authority in Uk might be able to advise if this would be the case.


----------



## Alison75 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for your reply Mazv.  I really appreciate it.  

We are registered with a GP for her in the UK as we are back and forth, especially as we are doing IVF at the Lister for number 2, so we can always do things when during our visits, but I just don't want to get confused and end up doubling up.

Thanks again.


----------

